# Anyone want to help give our dog a cycling related name?



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

My wife and I just rescued our second Cocker Spanial...I get to name him. I want a name related to cyling....I was thinking "eddy".

Anyone have any suggestions? If it helps, he has no left toes....


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

OwenMeany said:


> My wife and I just rescued our second Cocker Spanial...I get to name him. I want a name related to cyling....I was thinking "eddy".
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? If it helps, he has no left toes....


Try Fignon or Merckx, there are plenty of Eddies.


----------



## torquecal (Nov 9, 2002)

*hmmmm*

So, all his toes are on the right? You could call him "Drivetrain", "Cranks" or "Cogs"


I've got friends whose dogs are named the following:

"Bonk"
"Cadence"
"Tyler" (this dog runs into walls a lot)
"Seatbag" (he was fat even as a puppy)
"CO2" (it farts a lot)
"Brooks"
"Century"


hmmm, I know more dogs than people :-(


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Name for dog*

Campy, had a friend with a parrot his name was Campy, spoke italian and only like girls.


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*spinner (nm)*

no more


----------



## Qubeley (Mar 17, 2002)

*"Cannible", that's my pick!*

Can't think of a better name for a canine.


----------



## Qubeley (Mar 17, 2002)

Just found a pic of Cocker Spanial, doesn't exactly look like a fierce type. Maybe Jaja or Dudu will suit him better.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

*Sprocket*

Last weekend I had my bike and dog in the back of my Tahoe. My dog decided to take a nap with his head on my chainring. He woke up with a black imprint of the chainring on his tan cheek. It looked much like the one on my right calf. Since then I've been calling him Sprocket.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

These are great keep'em coming!

I like cog. Due to the right toes only thing....

I'll let you all know what I decide....


----------



## grandemamou (Jan 31, 2004)

*how about Ivan*



OwenMeany said:


> My wife and I just rescued our second Cocker Spanial...I get to name him. I want a name related to cyling....I was thinking "eddy".
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? If it helps, he has no left toes....


as in Ivan Quaranta. He has been doggin it for years. First thought was "Bobby" Julich but he finally had a decent race at Paris Nice.


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

OwenMeany said:


> My wife and I just rescued our second Cocker Spanial...I get to name him. I want a name related to cyling....I was thinking "eddy".
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? If it helps, he has no left toes....


How about "Crankster". (not refering to the user of meth though)


----------



## jhr (May 31, 2002)

*2 cents*

Since a spaniel evokes spanish origins (I know not all spaniels are spanish), why not a spanish name. The two that come to mind are Ocana or Delgado (my favorite).

jhr


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

yeah, Sprocket. assuming you want others to know it's named 'cause of bikes.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

*This might help...*

.....


----------



## ScienceGuy (May 4, 2002)

*One look at that dog*



OwenMeany said:


> .....


I can only think of one. Cippo
It's good to give your dog a name w/no more than two syllables.


----------



## BergMann (Mar 14, 2004)

*With a mane like that...*

Definitely Museeuw, after the Lion of Flanders.

I suppose Cipo is also in the running, but constantly having to explain to friends that you dog is named after an italian named after a corny Disney cartoon could get a bit old ...


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

How about Velo?


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*With a face like that?! ...Liggett!*



OwenMeany said:


> .....


.......


----------



## KSC (Mar 2, 2004)

*Rolf (nm)*

nm!!!


----------



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

Shaft...'cause he looks like "one bad mutha...."


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

I like Cipo.....


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I also like Cipo*

He sort of reminds of Cipo before he cut his hair. The king of the sprint!


----------



## My Dog Wally (Mar 29, 2003)

If your dog likes to run with the pack, you could call him Pelo -- short for peloton.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Spoke*

Its as close to the classic dog name Spike as you can get and still be bike related


----------



## Mariowannabe (Oct 21, 2002)

*Vivi (nm)*

----------


----------



## Creaky Carnivore (Apr 28, 2003)

*Carnivore...Carni for short!*

Chase the Dog!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here's your answer.*

Bobke

He's everywhere so there's plenty of opportunity to show him his namesake. and besides you can always through in Bobke-isms when the dog something.....

Cuts off the other dog going for the food bowl..."that was a cheeky move there Bobke"
Runs down a hill fast "he's descending like a stone, huh honey?"

And of course after you've had him for a while and you fatten him up, you can allow his whithers to grow out a bit and call them "chops." (Remember those ads with Bobke from the late 90's in which he sported some serious side-burns/chops?)

BT

PS Kudos to you and yours for adopting/rescuing an adult dog. We can never do enough of this type of thing....


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dope - NM*

-----------------------


----------



## rjc5488 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Cipo was first to come to mind....*

But Marco might be a little more appropriate considering the past month or so.... But then again, Marco was bald, and Cipo is anything but bald...


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

*I think we (I) decided on "Moots"...*

1) Because Colnago really did not work.
2) Ernesto is only so-so
2) I almost went with Moots before I got my CT1



Any thoughts?


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

*BikeDog. No, wait, MR. BikeDog. Perfect.*

Seriously, how about EPO?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

OwenMeany said:


> My wife and I just rescued our second Cocker Spanial...I get to name him. I want a name related to cyling....I was thinking "eddy".
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? If it helps, he has no left toes....



Fausto !!! BTW it's a spaniel.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Looks a little like a Brochard to me....


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Clincher?*



OwenMeany said:


> My wife and I just rescued our second Cocker Spanial...I get to name him. I want a name related to cyling....I was thinking "eddy".
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? If it helps, he has no left toes....


Hey, I tried.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Good call with Brochard, teo. I'll second that.*



teoteoteo said:


> Looks a little like a Brochard to me....


Laurent Brochard = the best mullet in the pro peleton!!!

Just cryptic enough to be cool, and a cyclist will pick up on the name. I'd go for subtety. Of course I named my blue Betta fish Armstrong.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

I know a motorcycle rider who named his Pugg Sproket. It's a great name for a bikers dog.

And the reason for nicknaming your dog Sproket is very funny.


----------



## irregardless (Sep 4, 2002)

*Bonk.... nm*

.....


----------

